# Bacon Seeds....



## indaswamp (May 25, 2017)

Got the call this morning....2 more little hogs inda trap. WOOOHOOOO!!! More sausage on deck! Might make some wild hog boudin this go around.













DSC02295.JPG



__ indaswamp
__ May 25, 2017


----------



## crimsontidetn74 (May 25, 2017)

Man, just got done reading your thread other thread on wild hog sausage and then this one showed up! Can't wait to see what you do with these. Boudin is my vote though! Love me some good Louisiana boudin!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 25, 2017)

Do the states with a major Feral Hog issue have a program where groups of hunters harvest as many hogs as they can and all the meat goes to charity? 
Central NJ has a major over population of Whitetail Deer. Lots of million dollar properties spending thousands of dollars on landscaping and the deer just love the high end buffet. The state sponsors a yearly hunt but the same folks that want the deer gone, don't want hunting on their property. So the permits are limjted and the hunting areas are restricted to small tracts. The deer are smart! The movement of the hunters and shooting starts and the deer wait it out munching shrubs in the front yard of the area mansions.[emoji]128514[/emoji]The whole deal is hilarious...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (May 25, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Do the states with a major Feral Hog issue have a program where groups of hunters harvest as many hogs as they can and all the meat goes to charity?
> Central NJ has a major over population of Whitetail Deer. Lots of million dollar properties spending thousands of dollars on landscaping and the deer just love the high end buffet. The state sponsors a yearly hunt but the same folks that want the deer gone, don't want hunting on their property. So the permits are limjted and the hunting areas are restricted to small tracts. The deer are smart! The movement of the hunters and shooting starts and the deer wait it out munching shrubs in the front yard of the area mansions.[emoji]128514[/emoji]The whole deal is hilarious...JJ


No state program other than unrestricted hunting and trapping. You can shoot them at night with night vision scopes if you want. Trapping is successful but the hogs get smart quick. Traditional traps only work for so long until the pigs wise up to it. Trappers are having to go to large circle traps which can catch the entire heard all at once. Not uncommon to have 20 or so in one circle trap at one time.

I know Texas has some ranches that offer paid hunts and the ranch processes the meat to either sell or donate to charity.


----------



## myownidaho (May 25, 2017)

There is an outfit called Hunters For The Hungry that has chapters in a number of states.


----------



## indaswamp (May 25, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> There is an outfit called Hunters For The Hungry that has chapters in a number of states.


Hunters for the Hungry is very active in Louisiana- but it is not a program run by the state, it is a volunteer organization. Thousands upon thousands of pounds of donated meat every year to feed the hungry.


----------



## myownidaho (May 25, 2017)

Indaswamp said:


> Hunters for the Hungry is very active in Louisiana- but it is not a program run by the state, it is a volunteer organization. Thousands upon thousands of pounds of donated meat every year to feed the hungry.



One that I support 100%. That's the way it's supposed to be done.


----------



## indaswamp (May 26, 2017)

crimsontidetn74 said:


> Man, just got done reading your thread other thread on wild hog sausage and then this one showed up! Can't wait to see what you do with these. Boudin is my vote though! Love me some good Louisiana boudin!


I have a KILLER authentic boudin recipe that has been in the family for 3 generations. I'll post a thread when I make it...I am leaning in the direction of boudin...after I finish the goose sausage and smoke the wild turkey breast though. I got the pigs packed on ice aging a bit....


----------



## indaswamp (May 30, 2017)

Just got the call....2 more little pigs inda trap! WOOOHOOOO!!!!!

Since it is a gully washer of a rain right now, we will wait until the morning to go pick them up and butcher them.


----------



## indaswamp (May 31, 2017)

I was looking over Hank shaw's site and I think I'm going to make an Easter style smoke cooked ham with 2 of the back legs off one of the little hogs using his recipe. This will be perfect to take to the family fishing trip/beast feast! I will post a thread from start to finish once I select the cuts I like off the hog.


----------



## indaswamp (May 31, 2017)

I have 2 Legs set aside to cure into Easter Sugar hams. I will post pics. as I go. Gotta wait for a break in the rain to go get them out of the ice chest in the back of my truck..LOL! Calling for rain all week here! 4" so far...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Do the states with a major Feral Hog issue have a program where groups of hunters harvest as many hogs as they can and all the meat goes to charity?
> Central NJ has a major over population of Whitetail Deer. Lots of million dollar properties spending thousands of dollars on landscaping and the deer just love the high end buffet. The state sponsors a yearly hunt but the same folks that want the deer gone, don't want hunting on their property. So the permits are limjted and the hunting areas are restricted to small tracts. The deer are smart! The movement of the hunters and shooting starts and the deer wait it out munching shrubs in the front yard of the area mansions.[emoji]128514[/emoji]The whole deal is hilarious...JJ


Hmmm, When I used to hunt, the Pennsy Woods were full of Jersey Hunters.

And all the Jersey Drs & Lawyers were buying up Pennsy property & posting it so Pennsy hunters couldn't hunt in their own state, except for the millions of acres of good old PA State Game Lands.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Hey Inda,

I'll bet those Baby Hogs will be mighty Tender!!

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (May 31, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Chef JimmyJ said:
> 
> 
> > Do the states with a major Feral Hog issue have a program where groups of hunters harvest as many hogs as they can and all the meat goes to charity?
> ...









 Yes indeed!!


----------



## myownidaho (May 31, 2017)

Looking forward to you reviews of Hanks ham recipe. I've never been steered wrong by one of his game recipes.


----------



## indaswamp (May 31, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Looking forward to you reviews of Hanks ham recipe. I've never been steered wrong by one of his game recipes.


Me either...until I made the goose mortadella. If you calculate 2% salt for 4lbs. of meat is roughly 36g. His recipe calls for 40g of salt. He also uses 2 tsps. of cure #1 for 4 lbs. of meat. You really only need about 4.5 grams, or a little less than a tsp. of cure.

I used the 40g of salt and 1 tsp. of cure. and it was a touch too salty for me. I recommend using 30~35g salt with 1 tsp. of cure and the salt should be about right.

I'll do a play by play on the hams....


----------



## myownidaho (May 31, 2017)

Indaswamp said:


> Me either...until I made the goose mortadella. If you calculate 2% salt for 4lbs. of meat is roughly 36g. His recipe calls for 40g of salt. He also uses 2 tsps. of cure #1 for 4 lbs. of meat. You really only need about 4.5 grams, or a little less than a tsp. of cure.
> 
> I used the 40g of salt and 1 tsp. of cure. and it was a touch too salty for me. I recommend using 30~35g salt with 1 tsp. of cure and the salt should be about right.
> 
> I'll do a play by play on the hams....



I do need to correct my previous comment. I agree that the one area where SMF corrected me on the recipes, is the amount of cure. He goes overboard on the safety factor and uses too much. I've since changed the recipes I use to represent 1.1gm of cure per pound. As for the regular salt percentage, I chalk that up to personal preference. For me, they've been pretty accurate from the flavor standpoint. I'm also the type of cook that doesn't put  salt and pepper on the table. 

Cure on!

Jim


----------



## indaswamp (May 31, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> For me, they've been pretty accurate from the flavor standpoint. I'm also the type of cook that doesn't put salt and pepper on the table.
> 
> Cure on!
> 
> Jim


Yes, the flavor profile of the recipes I have done is good. But with the Mortadella, I knew looking at it that I would not enjoy that much nutmeg so I adjusted that down. The aromatic spice profile I used was for traditional Mortadella Lyoner.


----------



## tallbm (May 31, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Do the states with a major Feral Hog issue have a program where groups of hunters harvest as many hogs as they can and all the meat goes to charity?


I'm going to go on a bit of a rant here and answer some of your question for the state of TX so please bare with me :D

In TX it is my understanding that feral hogs must be inspected before and after slaughter if the meat is to be sold or donated because it is classified as "amenable" meat being that it is pork and is thereby subject to the full FMIA policies :(

The way the regulations stand it makes it difficult to get the meat into people's mouths through sale or donation.  You are basically left with personal consumption or personal gifting.

I believe that if some work was done to make it easier to deal with the inspection process specifically for feral hogs then both the poor as well as the landowners would greatly benefit!

It is estimated by https://www.texasagriculture.gov/GrantsServices/TradeandBusinessDevelopment/FeralHogGrantProgram that there are 2.6 million feral hogs in TX.  They cause an estimated $52 million in agricultural damage and an additional $7 million to landowners to repair damage or try and deal with the problem.

CBS news reported in Feb of 2017 that the Texas Ag Commissioner approved the use of a pesticide that targets feral hogs (http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2017/02/20/texas-ag-commissioner-approves-pesticide-targeting-wild-pigs/).

I personally don't like the idea of gambling on whether or not I am about to eat a poisoned feral hog I trapped or hunted :(

Finally, according to http://www.thelonghornalliance.com/default.asp?contentID= 579 there were 4-6 million WILD Longhorn Cattle in Texas by 1860.  Those cattle surely were rounded up and drove for profit or else we wouldn't have the so much of the western cowboy and cattle culture that is so famous to this day.

Imagine converting 2.6 million wild hogs from a nuisance into a financial gain like wild Texas cattle were back in the day!  Rather than spend money to poison the animal I wish more effort would be taken to find a way (if possible) to make it easier for landowners to "slaughter" and have the meat inspected so they can profit off the animal or at least donate it.  I don't have the details but I know a guy who harvests Exotic game for sale to restaurants and other places and he had to comply with a number of procedures but could get it done.  It's part of the business that employs him!

It seems to me that feral hogs may be able to have their rules work similarly to exotic game rather than being lumped in with all farm raised "pork" and being considered an amenable meat that is subject to the full blown FMIA inspection policies. 

It just seems like there is a wasted opportunity here.

Anyhow, that's the end of my feral hog rant.  I hope it didn't bore anyone to death and didn't come off too annoying on the topic lol :)


----------



## indaswamp (May 31, 2017)

no problem on the rant...

I think the reason why such stringent regulations are in place for feral hogs is due to Trichinella round worms which can lead to Trichinosis in humans. I do agree that it seems like a waste of a good resource.


----------



## tallbm (May 31, 2017)

Indaswamp said:


> no problem on the rant...
> 
> I think the reason why such stringent regulations are in place for feral hogs is due to Trichinella round worms which can lead to Trichinosis in humans. I do agree that it seems like a waste of a good resource.


I think you are correct.

I could still see that feral hogs had to be frozen properly to kill the parasite, or lets say it can only be sold in a variety forms with special preparation like high temp cooked spam :P

I'm sure something more sensible could be thought up but it's not exactly my field of expertise so I just have to assume the right things are being done :(


----------



## mneeley490 (May 31, 2017)

I'm curious. Are feral hogs much gamier than domesticated? I know there is a huge difference between wild ducks I've hunted, and farm raised.

I remember a few years back, watching a couple tv shows about people who used to hunt hogs in Texas. They got a little too soap-opera-ish for me though, and I quit watching.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 1, 2017)

mneeley490 said:


> I'm curious. Are feral hogs much gamier than domesticated? I know there is a huge difference between wild ducks I've hunted, and farm raised.
> 
> I remember a few years back, watching a couple tv shows about people who used to hunt hogs in Texas. They got a little too soap-opera-ish for me though, and I quit watching.


It all depends on what the hog has been eating. Generally, mature boars over 100 lbs. have a strong odor to their meat. I stick to sows and immature boars under 100lbs.

Spring pigs are the best, having fed on acorns all winter and the new spring green shoots in the spring. The place these came from also has a corn feeder out. The meat has a very slight wild flavor. I have served the smoked sausage to people and they could not tell the difference, but if you consume a lot of wild game you could taste it. It's not bad-I actually enjoy the mild wild flavor.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 1, 2017)

mneeley490 said:


> I'm curious. Are feral hogs much gamier than domesticated? I know there is a huge difference between wild ducks I've hunted, and farm raised.
> 
> I remember a few years back, watching a couple tv shows about people who used to hunt hogs in Texas. They got a little too soap-opera-ish for me though, and I quit watching.


I process my own meat so I eliminate all of the undesireable stuff that would lead to gaminess. With the care I take all of my game meat comes out fantastic and seems almost like regular pork to me!  It will have some flavor difference but I think that is just because they are leaner and meaner but it all tastes like pork and not some random stuff.

I've been fortunate and haven't personally shot any that stunk so bad that I didn't want to eat them but as Indaswamp mentions the smaller the better.  I generally haven't shot and eaten hogs over 180 pounds and I get more of the 100-140pound range and prefer a SOW.  I did once shoot a massive 275+ pound boar but he was clean as a whistle with no smell which was odd for such a stud.  It was a beautiful Golden Tip hog which again is unusual for a feral hog to be good looking hahaha.  It was my white whale.  It looked so pretty I mounted it.  I haven't seen a large good looking hog come close to what I shot so it was a 1 in a million.

Also when you shoot a boar many times it pisses itself or on the ground while dying.  A lot of musk smell can come from that and people think the hog is just nasty.  You skin it and viola the smell is often gone, it was all just part of the urine.

As for the show.  There was one called American Hoggers that did get too silly but I liked the hunting action in it when the hunt was on.  I wish they would have followed more of the pattern that Swamp People does where they stick to the hunting and then show the good culture and character of the people rather than fabricating 100% of the story telling.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 1, 2017)

TallBM said:


> Also when you shoot a boar many times it pisses itself or on the ground while dying.  A lot of musk smell can come from that and people think the hog is just nasty.  You skin it and viola the smell is often gone, it was all just part of the urine.


This is why I rinse the animal with water very very thoroughly with a water hose before skinning and gutting....


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 1, 2017)

TallBM said:


> As for the show.  There was one called American Hoggers that did get too silly but I liked the hunting action in it when the hunt was on.  I wish they would have followed more of the pattern that Swamp People does where they stick to the hunting and then show the good culture and character of the people rather than fabricating 100% of the story telling.


Yup, that's the one I was thinking about. Couldn't care less about the dysfunctional family dynamics, I just wanted to see the hunting.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 2, 2017)

We processed the hogs yesterday and now I have 38# of deboned meat to play with excluding 2 hams I set aside to cure and smoke. pics. when I do the smoke on those...


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 2, 2017)

My guess is that would make some awesome chili verde.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 2, 2017)

Indaswamp said:


> We processed the hogs yesterday and now I have 38# of deboned meat to play with excluding 2 hams I set aside to cure and smoke. pics. when I do the smoke on those...


Nice haul!


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 2, 2017)

TallBM said:


> Indaswamp said:
> 
> 
> > We processed the hogs yesterday and now I have 38# of deboned meat to play with excluding 2 hams I set aside to cure and smoke. pics. when I do the smoke on those...
> ...


that 38# is on top of the 120# we have already processed. We have been given 10 hogs so far this year since February, biggest one was an 80# sow.

Here are the hams in the cure....













DSC02354.JPG



__ indaswamp
__ Jun 2, 2017






You can see how small that hog was-each back leg weighed 2 3/4lbs.... ought to be really tender hams!!! That is why I titled this thread 'Bacon Seeds'!!! LOL!!!


----------



## tallbm (Jun 2, 2017)

Man that is an awesome amount of pork!

I had 138 pounds of processed venison and pork meat after my hunting season last year.  Makes for a great haul and little need for me to buy beef for most of the year other than when I want a steak.

Have you ever considered taking a roofing torch to some of those 20-30 pound mini hogs, scraping them, and then doing whole suckling pig cooks?  Hell I bet skinning and doing whole would still work as well.

Thoughts?


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 2, 2017)

TallBM said:


> Man that is an awesome amount of pork!
> 
> I had 138 pounds of processed venison and pork meat after my hunting season last year.  Makes for a great haul and little need for me to buy beef for most of the year other than when I want a steak.
> 
> ...


Now I gotta locate a roofing torch-that would make the job so much easier! We have been hesitant to attempt to skin one because of the work involved. I have put one on the pellet smoker @ the firehouse and even with the injection brine, it had a lot of meat on the outside that was very dry. I saved it to use in cowboy beans so it did not go to waste. It was good, but the skin on would have helped tremendously. Sorry no pics. I should have snapped a few.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 2, 2017)

I gave 45lbs. to Dad for him to mix with venison to make his sausage. We kept the rest. Still have to make our venison sausages and might use some of the wild hog meat there. But wild hog fresh sausage is very hard to beat....


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm gonna buy one tomorrow when the store opens....

https://www.harborfreight.com/propane-torch-61589.html


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 2, 2017)

Youvguys are killing me on the wild hog. That's the one game meat we don't have here that I would really like to hunt.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 2, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Youvguys are killing me on the wild hog. That's the one game meat we don't have here that I would really like to hunt.


I don't hunt them....guy traps them, then calls me to come get them. It's a win/win in my book!

Flip side-be glad you do not have them in your area-they are a royal PITA and do a lot of damage!


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 2, 2017)

Ah yea....


----------



## tallbm (Jun 2, 2017)

I believe that torch would probably work.

I wish I could get into hogs like you get a chance to.  My cousin has a little bit of access to hunt hogs on a guys land but nothing has come of it.  I will see if we can set up a corral trap and get some in winter :)


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 2, 2017)

TallBM said:


> I believe that torch would probably work.
> 
> I wish I could get into hogs like you get a chance to.  My cousin has a little bit of access to hunt hogs on a guys land but nothing has come of it.  I will see if we can set up a corral trap and get some in winter :)


Corral traps are the way to go! Catch the whole herd at one time.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 2, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> My guess is that would make some awesome chili verde.


Missed this post...

Yes it would make awesome chili verde.


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 3, 2017)

I'll be watching for this, I have not tried a boudin yet, I know when we do our next trip that way I will definitely be looking to try it.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 6, 2017)

I pulled the wild hog hams out of the brine today and they are drying now. I have the sugar glaze ready to go, about to fire up the smokehouse.

Brown sugar, cane syrup, and Black Pepper glaze













DSC02365.JPG



__ indaswamp
__ Jun 6, 2017


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 6, 2017)

2 hours in, first coat of glaze...













DSC02366.JPG



__ indaswamp
__ Jun 6, 2017


----------



## tallbm (Jun 6, 2017)

Oh man that is gong to be good!  And how cool is it to have mini hams!

Can you imagine having that as a fancy meal hahahha.  A mini ham and half a Cornish game hen for Thanksgiving dinner per plate :P


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 7, 2017)

Quote:


TallBM said:


> Oh man that is gong to be good!  And how cool is it to have mini hams!
> 
> Can you imagine having that as a fancy meal hahahha.  A mini ham and half a Cornish game hen for Thanksgiving dinner per plate :P


The finished hams...













DSC02368.JPG



__ indaswamp
__ Jun 6, 2017






Close up...













DSC02369.JPG



__ indaswamp
__ Jun 6, 2017






The slice...













DSC02374.JPG



__ indaswamp
__ Jun 7, 2017






That ham is one tender little piggy!! OH MY!!! And juicy juicy juicy!!!!!!!! Sooooo Gooood!!!


----------



## tallbm (Jun 7, 2017)

Screw the turkey leg at fairs and festivals. I want a mini smoked ham hahahahah!

That looks great, I need to get my hands on some 20-30 pound feral piggies.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 7, 2017)

TallBM said:


> Screw the turkey leg at fairs and festivals. I want a mini smoked ham hahahahah!
> 
> That looks great, I need to get my hands on some 20-30 pound feral piggies.


Seems the older feral hogs on this guys place have wised up. He's only catching 40 ~80lb. small, dumb ones now... Which is fine by me!


----------



## tallbm (Jun 7, 2017)

My understanding is that the best option in that case is snaring them.  They thing they are just running through thick tangles and underbrush and they catch themselves without thinking :)

I can scrounge up some good listening with Podcasts and such on some guys that do hog snaring.  It is extremely interesting listening :)


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 7, 2017)

TallBM said:


> My understanding is that the best option in that case is snaring them.  They thing they are just running through thick tangles and underbrush and they catch themselves without thinking :)
> 
> I can scrounge up some good listening with Podcasts and such on some guys that do hog snaring.  It is extremely interesting listening :)


I thought game snares were illegal. IS that not the case for Texas?


----------



## tallbm (Jun 7, 2017)

Indaswamp said:


> I thought game snares were illegal. IS that not the case for Texas?


Well to get technical "Game" snares are illegal in TX.  BUT, feral hogs are classified as pests not game, so they can be snared.  To avoid snaring game "deer" you must put what is called a "deer stop" on the snare so that the loop of the snare stops closing when the loop gets down to about a 5-6 inch diameter.  This is so deer don't snare their legs.

I've set up 10 snares for hogs on a property with a lot of trails that we hoped hogs were on.  My brother in law was the one who had access to the land so I basically let him manage the snare situation after we initially set them up.  We snared 3 coyotes and 2 foxes hahaha.  He then obsessively moved the remaining snares all over until I think he forgot to set them back out so I guess he has the reaming 5, lost them, or threw them out.  This was like 6 years ago.  There were no hogs on the property, just bunches of coyotes it seems.

Snaring coyotes and foxes are no issue.  They are not considered game and are not protected. 

Louisiana may have different rules so it is always best to know what you can and cannot do :)


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 7, 2017)

TallBM said:


> Indaswamp said:
> 
> 
> > I thought game snares were illegal. IS that not the case for Texas?
> ...


Hmmm, I'll have to look into it.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 7, 2017)

Indaswamp said:


> Hmmm, I'll have to look into it.


One day while your sitting around smoking food or doing work where you can listen to some audio, check out this podcast called "Hog Snaring by the Numbers".  It has a wealth of info and is a very easy listen.

http://www.podcastchart.com/podcasts/the-wildlife-pro-network/episodes/hog-snaring-by-the-numbers


----------



## panhandledrifter (Nov 4, 2017)

indaswamp said:


> Got the call this morning....2 more little hogs inda trap. WOOOHOOOO!!! More sausage on deck! Might make some wild hog boudin this go around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sweet bacon bits!!!  Having trouble....I can't find the Killer Boudin Recipe...HELP


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 16, 2017)

Got the call yesterday at 2:30pm, two 60lb. sows inda trap. First ones in the trap this winter. I'll be making sausage soon.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 16, 2017)

indaswamp said:


> Got the call yesterday at 2:30pm, two 60lb. sows inda trap. First ones in the trap this winter. I'll be making sausage soon.



My father gave me about at 50-60 pounder his buddy had trapped 3 weeks ago.  Everything but the back hams have been smoked or grilled and all eaten :)

I must say I prefer the more robust flavor of wild pork to farm raised.  Eat some wild hog ribs vs some store bought and wow!  Yeah they are a little leaner and not nearly as big but man are they flavorful!

Let us know how your hogs turn out!


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 16, 2017)

I have some wild hog ribs I need to put on the smoker, about 8 racks...


----------



## tallbm (Nov 16, 2017)

indaswamp said:


> I have some wild hog ribs I need to put on the smoker, about 8 racks...



Oh man, 8 racks!!!  They are smaller but man that wild pork meat is goooood!.

I have the two back hams (8.9 pounds) brining right now for making smoked hams for Thanksgiving and maybe saving one for Christmas :)


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 13, 2018)

I'll add this here:
https://www.inquisitr.com/1313505/scientists-are-poisoning-feral-hogs-with-bacon-preservatives/

Louisiana has a pilot program in place on state WMAs to try this approach.

Keep in mind that scientists have determined that 75% of a wild hog population must be removed annually in order to sustain a stable population. 

"Gestation is 114 days and feral sows can have 2 litters per year averaging 6 piglets per litter. Statisticians have determined that 75 percent of the population must be harvested to maintain a static population."


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 13, 2018)

Boudin recipe as promised:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/boudin-time-step-by-step-and-pics-recipe-added.273245/


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 29, 2018)

panhandledrifter said:


> Sweet bacon bits!!!  Having trouble....I can't find the Killer Boudin Recipe...HELP


First tag in my signature...click that link and it'll take you right to it.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 30, 2018)

For Chef Jimmy J...


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> For Chef Jimmy J...




Very Interesting!!!

Thanks,
Bear


----------



## tallbm (Mar 30, 2018)

Corral traps are awesome.  I've built one that had a trap door rigged to a bucket we filled with corn and a heavy pipe as the trigger.  When the pigs get to really messing with the bucket and pull it around they knock over the heavy pop and trigger the trap door closed on themselves.  Caught!  Zero technology BUT you can't be selective like the guy in the video is.  You get what you get.

The remote trigger in the video is nice but sim cards, cost, range and other rural location issues make it not so feasible in many applications.  It does make me think of wiring up a solar powered router with a wired telescope style directional antenna on a pole that broadcasts long distances via line of sight.  That way you could beam video and other signals back and forth to do the same "on-demand" remote concept with maybe much lower cost than sim card plans... provided you lived within line of sight from the home over the many acres to the trap sight.

Interesting food for thought though :)


----------

